# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Arbeitswelt x 15



## krawutz (12 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2012)

teilweise recht lustig


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Nov. 2012)

Der mit der Schneefräse ist der Knaller:thx:​


----------



## Freibier (12 Nov. 2012)

Obama bin Laden = treffender Vergleich  , der wahrscheinlich nicht ausversehen passierte


----------



## Soloro (12 Nov. 2012)

kopf99 Die Doofen sterben wohl nie aus?,oder ratzfatz !!

Vielen Dank,für diese "Helden" :thumbup:


----------



## couriousu (12 Nov. 2012)

wie immer ganz ausgezeichnetes Info-Material der einschläg. internationalen Berufsgenossenschaften


----------



## Peter.Parmesan (12 Nov. 2012)

Versteh den Beitrag nicht... Sind doch ganz normale Leute...


----------



## wiesel (13 Nov. 2012)

Klasse Post. Danke.


----------



## comatron (13 Nov. 2012)

Peter.Parmesan schrieb:


> Versteh den Beitrag nicht... Sind doch ganz normale Leute...



Genauuuuuu ! Und ganz normale Arbeit !


----------



## LuigiHallodri (18 Nov. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> Obama bin = treffender Vergleich  , der wahrscheinlich nicht ausversehen passierte



Erst recht nicht bei FOX!


----------

